# Gentoo on Motion Computing M1200 (very old tablet PC)?

## cayenne

Mod edit: Split from a seven-year-old thread that should have been left to slumber. Please don't resurrect the dead--refer to them with respectful links.   :Idea: 

--timeBandit

 *BonezTheGoon wrote:*   

> Just found this handy little link and I have tweaked my kernel with the said changes.  I haven't compiled the new kernel yet though since I am still waiting on X to compile.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> BonezTheGoon

 

I've been finding these cheap on eBay lately, and sounds like a fun project. Did you or anyone else have any updates on getting these up and running with Linux...expecially with using the touch screen/stylus..etc?

cayenne

----------

